# PTSD soldier jailed



## John A Silkstone (Jun 18, 2009)

Soldier jailed for firing rifle in struggle 

An army colour sergeant suffering from post traumatic stress disorder was jailed for six years after firing an AK-47 assault rifle as another soldier attempted to disarm him. 

Matthew Wells, 42, took the loaded gun and three grenades in a holdall to a meeting with Regimental Quartermaster Glen Martin, Winchester Crown Court was told.

James Kellam, prosecuting, said Wells became agitated in the meeting in Gibraltar Barracks, Camberley, Surrey, on November 13 last year over a misunderstanding about the treatment of another soldier.

Mr Kellam said that Mr Martin reacted immediately.

"His first action was to strike the gun barrel with his left hand before jumping across his desk and grabbing the barrel of the weapon, keeping it pointed away from him., said the prosecutor.

Wells then fired the rifle as the men fought and the court was told the burst discharged seven rounds, one of which is likely to have passed through Mr Martin's uniform.

"Bullets struck the wall from one side of the room to the other," Mr Kellam said.

The shooting only stopped when the gun jammed and Mr Martin overpowered Wells and disarmed him.

The Quartermaster suffered a compound dislocated finger during the struggle.

In police interview, Wells said he wanted to scare Mr Martin before killing himself.

Wells had served in all major conflicts since the Falklands and until a few weeks before he had been posted to the Civilian Military Co-operation Group CIMIC in Afghanistan.

He was diagnosed with post-traumatic stress disorder after the incident.

Wells admitted possessing the firearm with intent to cause fear of violence at an earlier hearing. He also pleaded guilty to having three grenades in his possession and was jailed for six years.


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 18, 2009)

A sad tale.

an AK47 jamming, very lucky indeed, I picked them up out of the sand all covered in **** but they fired evry time ?


----------

